# Turtle pic I thought I would share!!!



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

well I took this shot at my lfs yesterday and just thought I would share it with everyone-Let me know what you think please!!


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice, it looks big.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks-Probably close to being 6 to 7 inches long(shell length)







Not sure if thats big or not!!!!He was just chillen at the lfs!!!!Just thought I would grab a quick pic!!!!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

It is a nice sized adult female red-ear.....great turtles....I loved how her eye looks in that pic AK..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CrocKeeper said:


> It is a nice sized adult female red-ear.....great turtles....I loved how her eye looks in that pic AK..


Yeah they were a beautiful green-the pics really do them no justice!!!!Thanks for the kind words Crock!!!


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

how can you tell between male and female croc? I heard something about males having longer claws and tail once.


----------



## Neon22 (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice I got my sisters turtle (a baby) in with my 2 clawed frogs. They are in a 10 gal tank. They all love it. I have only fed the forgs feeders ever cents i got them. Now all three eat small feeder goldfish.

It is cool when you can see the fish moving inside the frogs.
They rock as pets!!!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

TimmyTeam said:


> how can you tell between male and female croc? I heard something about males having longer claws and tail once.


With this particular group the males have really long front claws...which while attempting to encourage a mate are used to show in her face while he swims backwards in front of her..and his tail is longer and the cloaca is located further out on the tail than it is on the female...many people mistakingly think that these turtles have a concave plastron like others..but the male and female have flat plastrons...

Find better food than goldfish neon22..I know this has been covered ad naseum..but it is ound ....get them on silversides taken off forceps, strips of beefheart, etc...crickets that have been gutloaded...and the red-ears while will eat a considerable amount of animal matter should be offered greens.boiled kale, spinach, etc....


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

Its very important to feed sliders alot of veg (lettuce), 
by the time they are 4in or so they should only be
getting meat once a week.Low fat turtle pellets
are great as then at least you know the turtle is
getting all the vitimans they need to grow healthily.

Great pic btw, looks like it a has a nice roll of fat
sticking out at the back lol


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words Discus!!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Nice shot AK.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice slider!
I had mine in a 40g breeder, and it was almost too small for her.. I fed her fruit (no skin or seeds) some veges, anacharis, krill, worms, guppies.. turtle sticks.. a very wide range of food..

Her tank had a deep pool with good filtration, a dry place where she could bask, and walk around a bit, a flourescent lamp, and a heat lamp for turtles.

She got so big and aggressive.. Great turtle. I gave her to a guy with a 2,000g pond in his backyard, and keeps them inside for the winter. Her tank had to be cleaned every few days.. Turtles are VERY messy. They shed, are messy eaters, poop a lot, they just plain ole make a mess.. But they are sooo cute and fun to watch..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words guys!!!!! unfortunately I do not have the patience to deal with one!!!!Let alone the space!!! But I must admit they are kinda cute in a way!!!


----------



## hieuey (Jun 9, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> It is a nice sized adult female red-ear.....great turtles....I loved how her eye looks in that pic AK..


That's a female???







Isn't that his ball under his belly?


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

Lol turtles don't have exposed balls :laugh:

The "penis" is internal and will come out
when its needed, when they are younger
males they like to "flash" alot.The turtle
penis has got to be the grossest looking
thing :nod:

The exposed flesh you are seeing is just fat.


----------

